# Πενήντα χρόνια από τη δολοφονία του Γρηγόρη Λαμπράκη



## Elsa (May 22, 2013)

Από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

*Ζει! Πενήντα χρόνια από τη δολοφονία του Γρηγόρη Λαμπράκη*

Το σημερινό αφιέρωμα του Νίκου Σαραντάκου στην επέτειο


----------

